# Miles to km



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to switch my display from miles to km? Picked up today, to say things were disorganized would be kind! It was day 1 at international center in Toronto. They were trying but it wasn't a great experience. Can only hear sorry so many times before it loses meaning.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Todd Harrison said:


> Can only hear sorry so many times before it loses meaning.


"Paging the Department of Canadian Stereotypes...."


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Driving --> Display --> Gear symbol


----------



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

John said:


> Driving --> Display --> Gear symbol


Thanks, kind of embarrassed I didn't find that on my own !


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> "Paging the Department of Canadian Stereotypes...."


So you've dealt with us Canadians before. Sorry.


----------

